
Visualizing Magnetism - mickfaraday
https://demystifyingscience.com/blog/magnetism
======
gus_massa
The article has a lot of errors. For example:

> _Surface-to-surface transmission of e-shell rotation between aligned shells
> of atoms constitutes electricity._

That is definitively not how electricity work in a wire. The electrons are
moving inside the conductors. (There are some technical details, for example
an electron in a crystal has a different effective mass than an isolated
electron, but they are moving anyway, not rotating.)

> _The reason that magnetic action extends beyond the current-carrying wire’s
> apparent surface is that while 99.999% of the electron exists within 430 pm
> of the nucleus, there is a small chance of finding that surface extended to
> incredible distances. In fact, under Quantum Mechanics, the radial
> distribution function for the electron has no limit on reach._

> _We imagine the physical extensions of the atomic surface are responsible
> for the action-at-a-distance. Lateral magnetic motion of conductive rotating
> e-shells thus synergizes between current-aligned wires, pulling them
> together as shown in Figure 2 below (panels A and B)._

This effect decays exponentially. A few nanometers away the wave function and
probability density is completely negligible, and so is the effect of the
orbital shape. On the other hand, the effect of magnetism of a wire decays
like 1/r and can easily be measure a few cm away (or more if the magnet is
strong enough). So this part of the explanation is wrong.

------
qqqqquinnnnn
This is really cool looking, how did you make the animation?

~~~
mickfaraday
Thanks. We used blender cycles to sculpt the atom. Our goal is to visualize
the math of electromagnetism and imagine how such invisible action at a
distance can occur.

